# Montella:"Al Milan sono stato un capro espiatorio".



## admin (19 Marzo 2018)

Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
*


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2018)

Vabbè, dai.

Cosa vuoi dirgli ad uno così?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2018)

> l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Marzo 2018)

E per il fatto che dopo 20 minuti erano già tutti morti spompati con la lingua di fuori? E per il fatto che non c'era minima coesione tra i reparti in entrambe le fasi?
In ogni caso ha avuto anche troppo tempo...


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Stiamo andando bene perché adesso abbiamo un ALLENATORE in panchina, e non perché hanno rallentato le altre. Semmai ci fa comodo perché almeno stiamo recuperando punti, i punti persi per causa tua povero gilipollas


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta *su suggerimento dell'ex presidente,* ma avevo ragione io".
> [/B]



Spero si riferisse alla scorsa stagione.


----------



## Dapone (19 Marzo 2018)

ma il Siviglia ieri che ha fatto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



No caro Vincenzo, capro espiatorio proprio no, hai toppato in pieno preparazione atletica e hai perso lo spogliatoio, non impugnabile l'esonero.

Certo è indubbio che tu sia stato l'allenatore capace di riportarci dignità, il tuo giropalla ormai era divenuto troppo fine a se stesso, ma nessuno ci ha mai messo sotto o umiliato come accaduto sotto le esperienze Allegri, Inzaghi e Miha.

Hai anche raggiunto tutti gli obiettivi che ti sono stati richiesti, supercoppa, qualificazione Uefa e pre qualifiche Uefa questa estate,
ci hai anche lasciato con il superamento della fase a girone già praticamente conquistata, 
grande neo il ritardo in campionato, non tutto giustificabile.

Ti ringrazio anche per l'unico periodo felice negli ultimi 5 anni, vissuto da noi milanisti, il periodo fra settembre e dicembre dell'anno scorso, in cui avevi portato una squadra di scappati di casa al terzo posto e a un'affermazione sui rivali di sempre.
Ora forza Montella, tieni duro nel tuo vero palcoscenico, l'Europa, non saresti comunque rimasto a lungo in Italia.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2018)

Hanno rallentato, ma 11 punti non si recuperano se gli altri rallentano e basta, capra


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Fixed:

Montella:"Al Milan sono stato _una capra_"


----------



## alcyppa (19 Marzo 2018)

Un anno e mezzo è stato a lordare Milanello questo... Un anno e mezzo...


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



semplicemente non ci hai capito nulla,esonero doveroso


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dai.
> 
> Cosa vuoi dirgli ad uno così?



Imbarazzante


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Marzo 2018)

Capro espiatorio? Ma se non ne hai beccata mezza. Nel 2017 (anno solare) ha avuto una media punti da retrocessione. Parte la preparazione con il 4-3-3, modulo che esalta il miglior giocatore in rosa (Suso) per poi passare al 3-5-2 con mezza squadra fuori ruolo. Preparazione atletica scialba, e dieta vegana a base di tofu. 

Si, sei proprio un capro espiatorio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Marzo 2018)

Non è una coincidenza il fatto che, andato via lui, la squadra ha ricominciato a girare a ritmi quasi da titolo nel girone di ritorno. Vanno bene le attenuanti del caso (7 titolari nuovi da inserire in una squadra completamente rifondata), ma si riteneva che il fatto di aver cominciato la preparazione prima per i playoff di EL potesse fare da contraltare durante la prima parte di stagione. Il giropalla è rimasto nel Milan di Gattuso, ma nel Milan di Montella era troppo sterile. Il miglior Milan di Montella (fino a Doha) funzionava perchè il gioco non si basava appunto sul suddetto giropalla, ma su un gioco più semplice che si adattava bene al bestiame che indossava la nostra maglia l'anno scorso. Quando ha voluto applicare il suo gioco (secondo me stucchevole e superato) la squadra ha cominciato a peggiorare sensibilmente già dall'anno scorso. Se aggiungiamo che ha completamente perso lo spogliatoio quest'anno, direi che tutti questi fattori spiegano la prima parte di stagione penosa di quest'anno, in cui giocatori di caratura internazionale come Bonucci, Biglia e Andrè Silva hanno reso al di sotto delle loro potenzialità

Non puoi giustificarti Vincè, nella metà delle gare Gattuso ha fatto gli stessi punti con la stessa rosa. Non ti arrampicare sugli specchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Hanno rallentato, ma 11 punti non si recuperano se gli altri rallentano e basta, capra



Più che altro guardi la media punti, guardi che con Gattuso abbiamo battuto l'inter, la lazio, la Roma, la samp ed eliminato sempre la Lazo in coppa italia...tutte partite perse all'andata sotto la sua sconclusionata gestione di quest'anno


----------



## Gekyn (19 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No caro Vincenzo, capro espiatorio proprio no, hai toppato in pieno preparazione atletica e hai perso lo spogliatoio, non impugnabile l'esonero.
> 
> Certo è indubbio che tu sia stato l'allenatore capace di riportarci dignità, il tuo giropalla ormai era divenuto troppo fine a se stesso, ma nessuno ci ha mai messo sotto o umiliato come accaduto sotto le esperienze Allegri, Inzaghi e Miha.
> 
> ...



A parte la condizione fisica, il più grosso errore è stato passare dal 4-3-3 al 3-5-2 e le sue varianti....un errore da pivelli, soprattutto dopo tutta la preparazione estiva fatta a 4, non si può dopo la prima sconfitta stravolgere la disposizione creando delle crepe mentali ai giocatori, ed io ero uno di quelli che la invocava, sbagliando, ma un tecnico come lui non può commettere certi errori.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Forse se non parlasse più farebbe più bella figura, raramente ho letto tante idiozie tutte assieme :
-cutrone una sua creatura? E di che??? 
-il milan va bene perchè le altre rallentano? Ma se da gennaio abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della juve.
-difendevamo a 4? Certo, dopo che abbiamo cambiato 8 moduli e 30 giocatori.
-suso sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora? Ma se ha cambiato 4 ruoli.
e ora la gemma :
-avvicinato alla porta su consiglio dell'ex presidente????
Signori questo è da rinchiudere.
Capro , senza espiatorio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse se non parlasse più farebbe più bella figura, raramente ho letto tante idiozie tutte assieme :
> -cutrone una sua creatura? E di che???
> -il milan va bene perchè le altre rallentano? Ma se da gennaio abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della juve.
> -difendevamo a 4? Certo, dopo che abbiamo cambiato 8 moduli e 30 giocatori.
> ...



Spero vinceremo la coppa italia e anche la successiva supercoppa italiana anche per non sentire sto qua uscirsene l'anno prossimo con "Io ho vinto un trofeo"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A parte la condizione fisica, il più grosso errore è stato passare dal 4-3-3 al 3-5-2 e le sue varianti....un errore da pivelli, soprattutto dopo tutta la preparazione estiva fatta a 4, non si può dopo la prima sconfitta stravolgere la disposizione creando delle crepe mentali ai giocatori, ed io ero uno di quelli che la invocava, sbagliando, ma un tecnico come lui non può commettere certi errori.



Non sono d'accordo, la rosa è stata costruita per usare la difesa a 3 
con la presenza di Romagnoli, Bonucci e Musacchio, un laterale anomalo come Conti, aggiunte alla mancanza di veri attaccanti esterni, il 433 non era preventivabile, infatti nonostante gli ottimi risultati si nota ancora la mancanza di veri interpreti.

Poi con il senno di poi sono tutti profeti.


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, la rosa è stata costruita per usare la difesa a 3
> con la presenza di Romagnoli, Bonucci e Musacchio, un laterale anomalo come Conti, aggiunte alla mancanza di veri attaccanti esterni, il 433 non era preventivabile, infatti nonostante gli ottimi risultati si nota ancora la presenza di veri interpreti.
> 
> Poi con il senno di poi sono tutti profeti.



Si, ma non puoi stare un estate intera a preparare il 433 per poi cambiare alla prima sconfitta. Segno di debolezza mentale


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Marzo 2018)

Davanti avranno anche rallentato un po, ma 25 punti su 27 gare il Milan di Gattuso li ha fatti. Quella della squadra nuova è una scusa valida fino a un certo punto, visto che era dalla finale di Doha che il suo Milan giocava da schifo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, ma non puoi stare un estate intera a preparare il 433 per poi cambiare alla prima sconfitta. Segno di debolezza mentale



Che Montella da settembre all'esonero fosse parecchio in confusione è stato sotto l'occhio di tutti,
ma proprio perchè si è accorto che il 352 o le sue varianti non funzionava e forse non aveva studiato alternative.
infatti anche io, seppur da ammiratore, ho concordo sul suo esonero,
cosa fra l'altro normale, capitata a quasi tutti gli allnetori big, si perde lo spogliatoio e no c'è più nulla da fare, i continui cambi di formazione ne sono stati un limpido indizio.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Marzo 2018)

Spiegate a Montella che è l'allenatore del Siviglia


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro guardi la media punti, guardi che con Gattuso abbiamo battuto l'inter, la lazio, la Roma, la samp ed eliminato sempre la Lazo in coppa italia...tutte partite perse all'andata sotto la sua sconclusionata gestione di quest'anno



11 gol subiti da queste squadre con Montella, 1 gol subito da Gattuso e con ben due partite in più contro la Lazio, questi sono numeri pesanti


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 11 gol subiti da queste squadre con Montella, 1 gol subito da Gattuso e con ben due partite in più contro la Lazio, questi sono numeri pesanti



Gattuso in 15 giorni ha capito i problemi e lavorato su quelli, Montella ha fatto un casino pazzesco invece


----------



## diavolo (19 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro guardi la media punti, guardi che con Gattuso abbiamo battuto l'inter, la lazio, la Roma, la samp ed eliminato sempre la Lazo in coppa italia...tutte partite perse all'andata sotto la sua sconclusionata gestione di quest'anno



Esatto,media punti Montella 1,43 media punti Gattuso 2,14
Tralascio le odiosissime risate nei post partita dopo le sconfitte perché già quello era un motivo sufficiente per mandarlo a casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Esatto,media punti Montella 1,43 media punti Gattuso 2,14
> *Tralascio le odiosissime risate nei post partita dopo le sconfitte perché già quello era un motivo sufficiente per mandarlo a casa*.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Lascio perdere il resto, perché contro Montella ho fatto una crociata per mesi e ne ho parlato tanto, pur non ritenendolo l'unico responsabile. Ma le parole su Suso avanzato e accentrato per far contento "l'ex presidente" lasciano esterrefatti.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2018)

Più che capro espiatorio, un caprone e basta


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2018)

> Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno.



Neppure tu te ne eri accorto, capra


----------



## Casnop (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *


Nel girone di ritorno, il Milan ha la stessa media punti della Juventus, che ha inanellato una serie straordinaria di vittorie consecutive, conquistando il primato di classifica, prima di Ferrara. No, caro Vincenzo: non sono le altre che rallentano, è proprio il Milan che va come un treno. Passi oltre, grazie.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2018)

è stato un capro e basta


----------



## mistergao (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Ma perchè, perchè, perchè non se n'è stato zitto? Se anche gli facevano la domanda sul Milan poteva nicchiare e tirare dritto, come ha fatto settimana scorsa. Boh, a volte rimango stupito della stupidità delle persone che gravitano intorno al calcio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Non voglio infierire, si commenta da solo.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



le altre avranno pure rallentato, ma dopo 9 partite del girone Gattuso ti doppia 25 a 13...
mi pare che qualcuno abbia anche accelerato...

poi, basta scuse...
grazie di tutto, ma ora smettila...


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Fantastico,trova il modo di farsi insultare anche dopo essersene andato,un geniaccio!


----------



## davoreb (19 Marzo 2018)

Montella a me piaceva ma negli ultimi mesi aveva perso completamente la bussola anche queste dichiarazioni mi sembrano ad essere gentili superficiali.


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



ma stai zitto incapace!! le altre che rallentano? abbiamo la media punti della Juve nel ritorno. Con te in panca la media punti del Sassuolo ovvero la squadra che meriteresti di allenare, inutile come te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2018)

Gattuso ha fatto dieci punti in più di Montella con la stessa rosa e nello stesso numero di giornate; credo non ci sia molto altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Gas (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



A me Montella non è mai piaciuto e leggo queste sue dichiarazioni come una conferma del suo pessimo modo di porsi.



Montella ha scritto:


> Lo ritengo una mia creatura.


Zero modestia.



Montella ha scritto:


> Non seguo la Serie A.


Non suona bene, forse un allenatore top dovrebbe seguire i migliori campionati per tenersi aggiornato. Mancanza di professionalità e suona anche come un bambinetto offeso.



Montella ha scritto:


> Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano.



Cosa ? Cosa ?!?!?!
Gattuso 14 partite: 2 sconfitte, 3 pareggi e 9 vittorie. Media punti: 2.1 - *30 punti*
Montella 14 partite: *6 sconfitte*, 2 pareggi e 6 vittorie. Media punti: 1.4 - *20 punti*

Stiamo andando bene e basta, non importa cosa fanno gli altri. 2.1 come media punti contro 1.4 che aveva Montella.
Con questa media punti saremmo terzi, dietro a due squadre che stanno facendo un campionato mostruoso.



Montella ha scritto:


> Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro


Sempre modesto.



Montella ha scritto:


> ma avevo ragione io


La modestia continua.


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Marzo 2018)

Le riflessioni di un cialtrone.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *


Eh no, caro Vincenzo, il CAPRO ESPIATORIO è quell'allenatore che viene allontanato e successivamente la squadra continua ad andare male, allora si può certamente affermare: "Povero mister, ha fatto da capro espiatorio, ma dopo si è visto, non era colpa sua". Siccome in questo caso il nuovo allenatore CON LA STESSA SQUADRA sta letteralmente volando (toccatina...) il discorso del povero capro espiatorio non regge. Il discorso poi che "il Milan sta andando bene anche perchè davanti stanno rallentando" è di una ineleganza unica nei confronti di Gattuso.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2018)

Dai Vincenzo, io non dimentico, non dimentico la tua squadra che correva sempre meno di ogni avversario, la tua squadra con Suso seconda punta, con Bonaventura quinto di centrocampo, con Hakan mezz'ala e chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## sacchino (19 Marzo 2018)

No tu al Milan sei stato un capro-ne.


----------



## sacchino (19 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto dieci punti in più di Montella con la stessa rosa e nello stesso numero di giornate; credo non ci sia molto altro da aggiungere.



No no aggiungiamo eccome, se la squadra fosse stata atleticamente più forte col cavolo che facevamo solo 1 punto tra Benevento e Verona.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Marzo 2018)

Che gli rispondi a uno che se ne esce con queste dichiarazioni? Il silenzio, in questo caso, è oro


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Marzo 2018)

Dovrebbe avere il buongusto di tacere. Nonostante un ritmo da scudetto, siamo ancora a -5 dal quarto posto, e questo solo grazie alla sua preparazione atletica nulla e alla sua idea di calcio superata.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, intervistato da Radio Anch'io Lo Sport, ha parlato anche di Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico:"Cutrone? Felicissimo per la sua convocazione. Lo ritengo una mia creatura. Avevo intuito subito la sua fame di arrivare e migliorare. Ci abbiamo lavorato molto. *La risalita del Milan? Non so cosa dire. Non seguo la Serie A. Ma stanno andando bene anche perchè davanti hanno rallentano. Ma non nel nostro mestiere capita di diventare capri espiatori. Io ho dovuto allenare una squadra totalmente nuova. Serviva tempo ma dopo la campagna acquisti sontuosa si pensava di dover vincere subito. Io ho svolto al meglio il mio lavoro commettendo anche qualche errore. Il modulo? Nelle ultime partite difendevamo a quattro ma non se ne è accorto nessuno. Suso? Ha sempre giocato dove ha giocato ora. Solo un paio di volte l'ho avvicinato alla porta su suggerimento dell'ex presidente, ma avevo ragione io".
> *



Sento cigolare gli specchi...

La verità è che senza l'exploit clamoroso di Manchester sarebbe vicino al secondo esonero in una stagione.


----------



## Time Bandit (19 Marzo 2018)

Vincenzino hai fatto più danni della grandine, punto. Tutto il resto è noia.


----------

